

The Decline Of Android Foretells The Rise Of A Total Apple Monopoly - mirceagoia
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/26/apple-will-one-day-rule-the-world/

======
mirceagoia
I just love iPhone's simplicity. Things are where they are suppose to be, I
could use the 3G right the minute I got it without having to figure out much
of it. I tried an Android device and I felt like I have to use the manual or
Google to see how some stuff works.

